# Today's find: Electro Voice 676



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 15, 2011)

So I found an oldie but a goodie today while putting some things into "long term" storage in the light shop. Up high in a shelf in a box was an Electro Voice 676. Shure is a pretty mic. This mic has an MC4M connector, so what would be the appropriate way of adapting this to XLR and testing it. Any idea of what this mic would be worth if it works?


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Feb 15, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> ...This mic has an MC4M connector, so what would be the appropriate way of adapting this to XLR and testing it[?]



Well, this is the wiring diagram for it:




This website has been very helpful for finding info on older mics...definitely worth a bookmark in my web browser. Here's a direct link to the page from that website.

And here's a direct download link to E/V's Engineering Data Sheet.

(And, not to harp on you, but it only took me about 15min. to find all of this by way of Google and E/V's website. It took some turning-over of rocks, but it certainly wasn't excavation.  It might be good to dig a little bit more before asking next time.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## pmolsonmus (Feb 15, 2011)

Probably not as much as you'd hoped.


electro voice 676 items - Get great deals on Musical Instruments, Electronics items on eBay.com!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 15, 2011)

howlingwolf487 said:


> Well, this is the wiring diagram for it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I did take the 15 minutes to google, and yes, I did find that information, however 1) I have no experience using such a connector 2)I'm more squint that squeak, and 3) I was hoping someone older than me who might have used this kind of mic back when it was new might have first hand experience that would attach some useful first hand knowledge to this mic.

This is Controlbooth, and if I just wanted the Google answer, I wouldn't have asked.


----------



## avkid (Feb 15, 2011)

Let me save you the trouble, they look cool but sound like garbage.
I bought one cheap and made up my own cable, then determined I wasted several hours for nothing.


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 17, 2011)

these mics from EV were designed not to have the proximity effect, and so were and still are useful for harmonica if you want the sort of vintage sound. Like so many mics they are like specialty paint brushes. Some artists might love it others take it or leave it or hate it

Probably in the under 100 dollar range to the right person

sharyn


----------



## avkid (Feb 17, 2011)

$60-70in mint condition with minimal pitting.


----------

